# 2003 Pace Arrow W2 Workhorse Engine



## Pace Arrow (Jan 17, 2005)

Just recently purchased a Pace Arrow 2003 Model 37A motohome with a Workhorse W2 chassis 8.1 engine. Are there any owners experiencing any problems with there rig that would not mind advising me what steps were taken to correct there problems. This model is a 38' having a considerable overhange, has any one experienced any difficulties towing there vehilces. Anticipate purchasing towbar and brake unit, any recomendations? Apprciate any info on the above you may have.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 17, 2005)

2003 Pace Arrow W2 Workhorse Engine

What will you be towing?  There have been cases with water  (rain) entering the intake through the air filter system.


----------



## janicenlarry (Jan 18, 2005)

2003 Pace Arrow W2 Workhorse Engine

That long overhang will require that you remain alert cornering, at fuel pumps and to prevent bottoming out that backend.  Just another case of Fleetwood hanging too much body on a chassis. :8ball:


----------



## Pace Arrow (Jan 18, 2005)

2003 Pace Arrow W2 Workhorse Engine

Thank you, will check air filter intake location. If need be I'll look for after market (KN) replacement filter system. Or at least attempt to deflect rain water from intake.


----------



## Pace Arrow (Jan 18, 2005)

2003 Pace Arrow W2 Workhorse Engine

C. Nash: I was recomended the Honda CRV 4x4 with AT for a dingy; for it's ease and ability to tow four on the ground. But do not particularlly care for the vehicle design and handling. I am limited to a 5,000 lb dingy. Just recently I have noticed quite a few new SUV vehilce's on the market that look good, with extended warranties; but have not seen any write ups regarding manufactures authorizing or recomending there vehicles as aceptable for being towed four on the ground. Motorhome magazine has yet to include all 2005 listings. My main problem right now is that I have to give up our comfortable 2003 Mercury Grand Marque with low mileage for a smaller compact vehicle to tow.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 18, 2005)

2003 Pace Arrow W2 Workhorse Engine

The Honda is a popular toad. I have the 4 door 4by4 tracker which is a great toad but on the small side.  I have the ReadyBrake system and it has worked fine on the tracker.  Towed to Alaska and back w/out any problem


----------

